# Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik



## Rollora (20. September 2015)

*Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor einigen Jahren brachte Microsoft als Konkurrenz zum iPod den sogenannten "Zune" Player und mit ihm einen Online Service vergleichbar mit iTunes.
Man konnte dort DRM geschützte Musik kaufen und auf dem Zune Player abspielen.

Doch der Zune Player war nicht der gewünschte Erfolg und somit stellt Microsoft im November alle Services ein. Gekaufte und bereits heruntergeladene Musik kann dann zwar noch am Zune Player abgespielt werden, wechelt man aber den Player oder will Songs erneut herunterladen und  auf einer anderen Hardware abspielen geht dies nicht mehr.

Dies ist eins der traurigsten Beispiele für DRM: Ware, für die man Geld bezahlt hat, kann per "Fernschaltung" unbrauchbar gemacht werden. Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der sich ehrlich Musik und Filme online gekauft hat, da man die Lizenzen zuerst aktivieren muss und die Aktivierungsserver abgeschalten werden.

Eigene Meinung: 
Zwar bin ich inzwischen kein Schulbub mehr und lade nichts mehr runter, sondern, wenn ich mir das Spiel nicht leisten kann um 40€ kauf' ichs erst ein halbes Jahr später im Steam Sale um 5€, aber dies ist wohl ein perfektes Beispiel, wie die Industrie umgeht mit ihren ehrlichen Kunden. Es ist ein Schuss ins Knie für diese Industrie, ein eindeutiges Argument PRO Raubkopierertum. Ich hoffe einfach, dass jede Website darüber berichtet und dies hohe Wellen schlägt. Niemand darf so mit seiner Kundschaft umgehen, vorallem nicht ein Großkonzern wie Microsoft der noch das Geld hat die Server weiter zu betreiben. Etwas anderes ist natürlich, wenn die Firma in Konkurs geht. 

Quelle:
Es wird einmal gewesen sein...: Microsofts Zune wird komplett eingestellt - Golem.de
Wiki über Zune: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zune


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Diese Gefahr war mir vom ersten Augenblick bewusst, als Freunde mit der Nutzung des Service begannen. 
Wenn ich etwas kaufen, will ich es in Händen halten und nicht im Safe eine Bank wissen oder auf  Servern 
von anderen. Entweder kaufe ich DVDs, oder aber ich muss gekaufte Musik downloaden dürfen. 

Ich wünsche allen User von Zune viel Erfolg dabei, die Rechte an den gekauften Liedern zu behalten.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Und wieder einmal führt DRM dazu, dass man mit "einfach downloaden" besser fährt, als einen "ehrlichen" Service zu benutzen. 

Und anschliessend wird wieder herumgeheult, wie doch alle Leute Softwarepiraten seien.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Wirklich schade.
Aber letzten Endes kaufe ich am liebsten sowieso CDs.
Schon alleine aus dem Grund, dass ich dann die Songs in maximaler Qualität hören kann.


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



> Zune Player war nicht der gewünschte Erfolg



Oh Wunder- in weiten Teilen der Welt ist er ja nie auf den Markt gekommen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Bin ich froh, dass man momentan noch immer Musik einfach in Form einer physischen CD kaufen kann.

Wenn ich die nochmal in einem anderen Gerät abspielen will brauche ich sie nur ins andere Gerät zu stecken.
Und für unterwegs MP3s daraus zu basteln ist ebenfalls so oft ich es will möglich.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Rollora schrieb:


> Dies ist eins der traurigsten Beispiele für DRM: Ware, für die man Geld bezahlt hat, kann per "Fernschaltung" unbrauchbar gemacht werden. Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der sich ehrlich Musik und Filme online gekauft hat, da man die Lizenzen zuerst aktivieren muss und die Aktivierungsserver abgeschalten werden.
> 
> Eigene Meinung:
> Zwar bin ich inzwischen kein Schulbub mehr und lade nichts mehr runter, sondern, wenn ich mir das Spiel nicht leisten kann um 40€ kauf' ichs erst ein halbes Jahr später im Steam Sale um 5€, aber dies ist wohl ein perfektes Beispiel, wie die Industrie umgeht mit ihren ehrlichen Kunden.


Zum Glück ist Steam davon ausgenommen da Steam DRM frei ist und wenn Steam abgeschaltet wird,  man die Spiele immernoch laden und spielen kann [/Ironie]
Oh... wait....


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



> Niemand darf so mit seiner Kundschaft umgehen, vorallem nicht ein Großkonzern wie Microsoft der noch das Geld hat die Server weiter zu betreiben. Etwas anderes ist natürlich, wenn die Firma in Konkurs geht.


Genauso sehe ich das auch. Das einzig akzeptable Verhalten wäre, dass sie den Verkauf einstellen, den Download von gekauften aber weiterhin ermöglichen. Eine Umstellung der Kunden auf XBOX Music bzw. neuerdings Microsoft Groove wäre ja wohl ebenso machbar.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Steam davon ausgenommen da Steam DRM frei ist und wenn Steam abgeschaltet wird, man die Spiele immernoch laden und spielen kann [/Ironie]
> Oh... wait....



Ich bin vielmehr gespannt wann MS/Sony anfangen die Server für XBOX360/PS3 einzustellen bzw. einzuschränken. Dieses wird wohl vor einem möglichen Ende von Steam geschehen. Bei der PSP gibt es schon Einschränkungen und PlayStation Mobile ist seit dem 10.9. komplett tot.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Steam davon ausgenommen da Steam DRM frei ist und wenn Steam abgeschaltet wird,  man die Spiele immernoch laden und spielen kann [/Ironie]
> Oh... wait....



Zum Glück hat das Eine etwas mit dem Anderen zu tun.


----------



## OSche (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Steam davon ausgenommen da Steam DRM frei ist und wenn Steam abgeschaltet wird,  man die Spiele immernoch laden und spielen kann [/Ironie]
> Oh... wait....



Steam ist kein DRM, es ist eine Plattform zum Softwarekauf und download, die den Spieleherstellern die Möglichkeit gibt DRM features zu nutzen. Du kannst einige Spiele bei Steam runterladen, Steam schließen und das Spiel anschließend auch ganz ohne Steam Client starten. Prominente Beispiele: BF:BC2 und COD4.

Steam IST NICHT GLEICH DRM.... 


Edit: Hab mein passiv aggressives Geschwafel entfernt, hatte wohl Kopfschmerzen


----------



## flotus1 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Wenn Microsoft einen Arsch in der Hose hätte dann hätten sie irgendeinen Deal mit Apple eingefädelt damit die 4 Zune-Besitzer weltweit ihre Medien nicht verlieren.
Wenigstens ist das Ganze so wie es jetzt läuft ein würdiger Abschluss für dieses missglückte Experiment und die Lachnummer ist perfekt.


----------



## Decrypter (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



> Zwar bin ich inzwischen kein Schulbub mehr und lade nichts mehr runter,  sondern, wenn ich mir das Spiel nicht leisten kann um 40€ kauf' ichs  erst ein halbes Jahr später im Steam Sale um 5€, aber dies ist wohl ein  perfektes Beispiel, wie die Industrie umgeht mit ihren ehrlichen Kunden.



Nur gut, das Steam genauso ein DRM verseuchtes Medium ist......zumindest zu großen Teilen.
Mir kommt dieser Kram nicht auf den Rechner.

Hätte man die DRM Sch..... nicht so klaglos hingenommen, bräuchte man sich über abgeschaltete Aktivierungs-Server gar nicht erst ärgern !
Der Spiele Konsum ist bei mir gegen Null gesunken. Ganz einfach aus dem Grunde, da ich jede Art von Spielen, die irgendeine Online Aktivierung, Account Knebelei und insbesondere Online Zwang vorraussetzen, konsequent liegen lasse.

Die Musik Mafia hat das ja so gerade noch auf dem letzten Drücker erkannt, nachdem man damit begonnen hatte, Musik-CDs mit Kopierschutzen und gar Rootkits zu versehen und sich Widerstand geregt hatte. Mir kommt auch kein digitaler Download ins Haus, da ich ein physikalisches Medium, also CD oder gar Vinyl, voraussetze. Hier gibt es auch weiterhin den Gebrauchtmarkt, wo man für wenig Geld Originale Datenträger erstehen kann. Diesen Markt haben die Publisher ja sehr erfolgreich mit der DRM Sch......lahm gelegt, da man im Gebrauchtmarkt ja immer leer ausging.


----------



## Combi (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wirklich schade.
> Aber letzten Endes kaufe ich am liebsten sowieso CDs.
> Schon alleine aus dem Grund, dass ich dann die Songs in maximaler Qualität hören kann.



ähm,du weist schon,dass musik aus dem netz,wenn man die quellen kennt,meist höhere bitraten als ne cd haben?
ne cd hat ca 192er bitrate,"andere" aus dem netz meist 320.
also is nix mit maximaler qualität.

wenn ich jede cd kaufe,die einmal evtl höre,bräuchte ich noch nen job.
ich habe so viele bekannte,die alles an musik besorgen könnten.
aber das ist böse,soll keiner machen..pfui...
ich würde sowas auch natürlich nie machen...bin viel zu brav.

ist in den agb´s von microdoof eig. verankert,dass man nur die rechte zum hören an den liedern hat,oder das lied an sich gekauft hat?
wenn letzteres der fall ist,kann man auf schadensersatz klagen.


----------



## XT1024 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Combi schrieb:


> ne cd hat ca 192er bitrate,"andere" aus dem netz meist 320.


Eine Audio-CD hat bei mir etwa 44100 Hz * 16 Bit * 2 Kanäle, wie komme ich jetzt auf 192 kbit?
Natürlich kann man sich auch Musik aus einer Quelle mit mehr als CD-Qualität dann mit 320 kbit auf den Datenträger legen.  Warum sollte man das auch nicht machen wollen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Die Datenmenge pro Frame sind 24 bytes bei einer audio-CD, entsprechend 192 bits. Das hat aber mit Datenrate absolut nichts zu tun, die liegt bei ner CD im Bereich 1,5 MB/s. 
Was hier wahrscheinlich gemeint ist ist HD-Audio, das mit bis zu 192000 Hz * 24 Bit daherkommt.


Im Falle von HD-Audio sind Downloadangebote natürlich sinnvoll einfach da es kaum physische Datenträger dafür gibt (wer hat schon ne SACD-Gerätschaft zu Hause). Diese Angebote sind aber so ne Randerscheinung, dass die DRM-Fritzen hier keine Kohle abgreifen können, entsprechend sind die Angebote alle noch ganz simpel: Anklicken was man haben will, zahlen, runterladen der FLAC, fertig (etwa bei highresaudio).


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



> Leider Fail. Steam ist kein DRM, es ist eine Plattform zum Softwarekauf  und download, die den Spieleherstellern die Möglichkeit gibt DRM  features zu nutzen. Du kannst einige Spiele bei Steam runterladen, Steam  schließen und das Spiel anschließend auch ganz ohne Steam Client  starten. Prominente Beispiele: BF:BC2 und COD4.
> 
> Steam IST NICHT GLEICH DRM....
> Bitte erstmal informieren bevor man immer etwas annimmt.  Halbwissen ist gefährlich



Valve/STEAM propagiert allerdings dieses DRM System und nutzt es selbst.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Alles ist vergänglich, nichts ist für die Ewigkeit. Selbst ne Audio CD kann verkratzen oder in 50 Jahren nirgends mehr abspielbar sein.

Kauft euch hunderte Spiele für Konsole, von mir aus Physisch. Nach 10, 20 Jahren wird die Elektronik der Konsole wahrscheinlich eh hinüber sein, dann wars das.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich in der Praxis dann viele ungern zwei, drei oder vier Konsolengenerationen neben den TV stellen...

Steam ist da noch das sicherste Übel. Die Hardware kann ich ständig wechseln, die Software wird fortlaufend Gepflegt. Es ist die mit Abstand erfolgreichste Plattform und sollte Steam wirklich den Bach runter gehen wird es genügend Käufer geben. 
Notfalls ist ein Patch, der die dauerhafte offline Nutzung von Steam erlaubt auch nicht unwahrscheinlich.

Zur Musik:
Musik kaufen und dann noch mit DRM? Selbst schuld.

Musik verwendet man normalerweise auf mehreren Geräten. Man hat sich somit ja schon freiwillig bis zur Lächerlichkeit eingeschränkt.
Wer dann noch auf nen schon seit jahren nahezu toten Dienst von Microsoft setzt hats auch nicht anders verdient.

Sorry, aber es gibt genügend alternativen, um DRM Freie Musik zu kaufen.
Oder man nutzt einfach einen Streaming dienst, da weiß man wenigstens von vornherein, dass man sich nur den Zugriff kauft bzw. abonniert. Mit allen vor und Nachteilen.


Nichts desto trotz ist das natürlich ein Skandal, was Microsoft da abzieht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Das ist für die Kunden die betroffen sind richtig sch.. von Microdreck.

Seit es Spotify gibt höre ich nur noch da ab und zu Musik und zwar als Freeuser denn ich sehe es nicht mehr ein auch nur einen einzigen Cent für Musik zu

bezahlen. Habe früher viele Cds gekauft aber mit dem Remix und Hip Hop Pop Scheiss von heutzutage kann ich einfach nichts mehr anfangen.


----------



## Memphys (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Superwip schrieb:


> Valve/STEAM propagiert allerdings dieses DRM System und nutzt es selbst.



Der Vorteil an Steam gegenüber Zune ist, dass es geknackt ist.  Wenn Steam offline geht hab ich die Files ja noch, dann brauch ich pro Spiel 5MB Crack und alles läuft so gut wie vorher.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Zune war doch eh eine Totgeburt, genauso wie GfWL... 

Wer Musik auf einer Plattform kauft wo man diese nicht woanders nutzen kann ist irgendwie ja selber Schuld. Wobei das nicht mal das Problem ist, sondern eher, dass man wohl auf eine von vornherein tote Plattform gesetzt hat. Zune war mir bis eben nur durch den Windows XP-Skin mit dem orangenen Startbutton ein Begriff... 

Kaufen werde ich mir trotzdem nichts mehr physisch. Viel zu umständlich, teuer und platzaufwendig... Filme und Serien kriege ich aktuell für 9€ den Monat per Flatrate von Netflix, Musik kann man per Spotify (oder falls man nicht allzu anspruchsvoll ist auch YouTube...) hören und sollte ich doch mal den Drang bekommen Musik zu kaufen greife ich zu iTunes, Google Play Music oder so... Halt einen Dienst, wo man sich die Musik auch auf andere Geräte ziehen kann und der mit Sicherheit in Zukunft nicht dicht gemacht wird. Meine Spiele liegen alle schön verwaltet bei Steam oder Origin, können auf Wunsch in kürzester Zeit aus dem Internet heruntergeladen und installiert werden (gut, das "in kürzester Zeit" geht auch nur, weil ich einer der Glücklichen mit einer schnellen Internetleitung bin...) und werden vollkommen automatisch gepatcht. Keine CDs/DVDs die irgendwann mal kaputtgehen, die man mehr oder weniger versehentlich zerkratzt... Man muss nicht mehr die DVDs ins Laufwerk einlegen um Spielen zu können... Man muss nicht mehr x-unterschiedliche DVDs suchen... 

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Memphys schrieb:


> Der Vorteil an Steam gegenüber Zune ist, dass es geknackt ist.  Wenn Steam offline geht hab ich die Files ja noch, dann brauch ich pro Spiel 5MB Crack und alles läuft so gut wie vorher.



Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Rollora (21. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Memphys schrieb:


> Der Vorteil an Steam gegenüber Zune ist, dass es geknackt ist.  Wenn Steam offline geht hab ich die Files ja noch, dann brauch ich pro Spiel 5MB Crack und alles läuft so gut wie vorher.


naja das kann jetzt nicht die Lösung sein.
Der Vorteil von STEAM ist, dass es von STEAM selbst aus möglich ist, den Kopierschutz mit einem Patch abzuschalten. ALso ganz offiziell, während das bei Microsofts DRM offenbar nicht geht.


----------



## Freakless08 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Combi schrieb:


> ähm,du weist schon,dass musik aus dem netz,wenn man die quellen kennt,meist höhere bitraten als ne cd haben?
> ne cd hat ca 192er bitrate,"andere" aus dem netz meist 320.
> also is nix mit maximaler qualität.


Was meinst du mit 192er bitrate einer CD ? Und was meinst du mit 320 Bitrate ... etwa eine MP3 ?
Anscheinend hast du keinen Plan von Musik und Codecs. Zudem haben MP3 keine 320 Bits sondern wenn dann 320kbit /s. Audio CDs haben eine Rate von 1.411.200 Bit/s, was deutlich über der, der MP3 liegt.
Zudem sind MP3 immer verlustbehaftet, egal wie hoch die Bitrate der Datei ist.


----------



## Atma (21. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Zudem sind MP3 immer verlustbehaftet, egal wie hoch die Bitrate der Datei ist.


Ich gehe mit dir jede Wette ein, dass du bei einem Blindtest keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 320 KBit/s MP3 und einer Audio CD hören wirst.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

An einer guten teuren Anlage höre ich das schon raus an manchen Stellen.


----------



## Freakless08 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Atma schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit dir jede Wette ein, dass du bei einem Blindtest keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 320 KBit/s MP3 und einer Audio CD hören wirst.


Klar hört man das bei gutem Equipment raus. Wenn man eine Onboard Soundkarte und Aldi Lautsprecher hat ist es klar das man keinen/kaum einen Unterschied merkt. Zudem erzähle das mal einem bei dem das psychoakustische Modell (worauf MP3 spezialisiert ist und alle anderen Frequenzen wegschneidet und Artefakte reinbringt) nicht zutrifft (z.B. Hörfehler).
Wenn man schon Musik kauft dann nur FLAC.

Früher war MP3 noch ein Grund aufgrund des geringen Speicherplatzverbrauchs (das ist aber schon etliche Jahre her). Heutzutage kostet Speicher aber kaum etwas und da nehme ich lieber lossless Formate anstatt verlustbehaftete.


----------



## turbosnake (21. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Man sollte mal einen Doppelblindtest mit euch machen.


----------



## Rollora (22. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Ich finde leider grade den Link nicht, aber es gab' mal auf der Futurezone einen Artikel, von einem Physiker der sich eben genau mit dieser Frage beschäftigte und recht schön darlegen konnte, ab welcher Frequenz kein Mensch mehr einen Unterschied hört, und es sich maximal um eine Art Placeboeffekt handelt. War auf jeden fall unter weit unter 320 kbit/s, also der Fall ist geklärt.

Edit: das war einer davon:
MP3-Erfinder: â€žGuter Klang ist oft Einbildung" - futurezone.at


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Na toll da wird der Schrott wegen Unfähigkeit unter die Hecke geschoben und der Kunde ist der Dumme. Ich finde so ein Verhalten einfach nur unmöglich und man kann nur hoffen das sich so ein Verhalten nicht weiter ausbreitet


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Mich wundert ein wenig dass man noch nichts von einer Sammelklage hört.
Vielleicht sind einfach nicht genug Nutzer betroffen dass man da viel sammeln muss


----------



## Freakless08 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich finde leider grade den Link nicht, aber es gab' mal auf der Futurezone einen Artikel, von einem Physiker der sich eben genau mit dieser Frage beschäftigte und recht schön darlegen konnte, ab welcher Frequenz kein Mensch mehr einen Unterschied hört, und es sich maximal um eine Art Placeboeffekt handelt. War auf jeden fall unter weit unter 320 kbit/s, also der Fall ist geklärt.
> 
> Edit: das war einer davon:
> MP3-Erfinder: â€žGuter Klang ist oft Einbildung" - futurezone.at



Toller Link. Er spricht davon wenn man mit der Bahn (oder Auto) und sonstwo unterwegs ist und da gibt es eben etliche Nebengeräusche
Und dann noch ein Interview von einer Person, die für die Firma arbeitet die durch vergabe von MP3 Lizenzen Geld verdient. 
Als nächstes bitte ein Interview mit einem Nvidia Mitarbeiter und dem Thema ob AMD oder Nvidia besser ist  (oder von mir aus ein PR Mensch von AMD)


----------



## halo_fourteen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Mit der Aussage, dass der Raum und die Aufstellung der Lautsprecher, mit den größten Einfluss haben und daher i.d.R. keine Unterschiede zu hören sind, hat er aber recht. Mit einer sehr guten Anlage, einem akustisch optimierten Raum und nicht zuletzt auch gutes Ausgangsmaterial (also nicht so wie "Death Magnetic" von Metallica), könnte evtl. ein Unterschied zwischen sehr guter MP3 und CD zu hören sein.


----------



## Atma (22. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Klar hört man das bei gutem Equipment raus. Wenn man eine Onboard Soundkarte und Aldi Lautsprecher hat ist es klar das man keinen/kaum einen Unterschied merkt. Zudem erzähle das mal einem bei dem das psychoakustische Modell (worauf MP3 spezialisiert ist und alle anderen Frequenzen wegschneidet und Artefakte reinbringt) nicht zutrifft (z.B. Hörfehler).
> Wenn man schon Musik kauft dann nur FLAC.
> 
> Früher war MP3 noch ein Grund aufgrund des geringen Speicherplatzverbrauchs (das ist aber schon etliche Jahre her). Heutzutage kostet Speicher aber kaum etwas und da nehme ich lieber lossless Formate anstatt verlustbehaftete.


Einbildung ist halt auch eine Bildung 

Mit irgendwelchem Voodoo muss man den Leuten ja das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Und dass immer gleich abwertend mit Onboard Soundkarte und Aldi Lautsprechern angefangen wird, zeigt doch, dass sich jemand hier was schönreden muss.


----------



## Gimmick (22. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Atma schrieb:


> Einbildung ist halt auch eine Bildung
> 
> Mit irgendwelchem Voodoo muss man den Leuten ja das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Und dass immer gleich abwertend mit Onboard Soundkarte und Aldi Lautsprechern angefangen wird, zeigt doch, dass sich jemand hier was schönreden muss.




Es kommt halt auch auf den Inhalt des Soundfiles an.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Bei Pop/Rock hab ich keinen Unterschied gehört, bei ein paar Orchester-Stücken schon. Hätte ich aber nur die mp3 Datei gehört wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass etwas "fehlt".  Das kann aber auch an fehlender Erfahrung meinerseits liegen was z.B. Live-Musik angeht.


----------



## Rollora (23. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Toller Link. Er spricht davon wenn man mit der Bahn (oder Auto) und sonstwo unterwegs ist und da gibt es eben etliche Nebengeräusche
> Und dann noch ein Interview von einer Person, die für die Firma arbeitet die durch vergabe von MP3 Lizenzen Geld verdient.
> Als nächstes bitte ein Interview mit einem Nvidia Mitarbeiter und dem Thema ob AMD oder Nvidia besser ist  (oder von mir aus ein PR Mensch von AMD)


Selektive Wahrnehmung? Sehr wohl spricht er auch von der absoluten Hörbarkeit der Unterschiede, auch bei bestem Equipment. Zumal man über diesen Link ja zu den Forschungsdaten kommt.


----------



## rabe08 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Microsoft Zune Nuzter verlieren sämtliche gekaufte Musik*

Zum Thema Hörbarkeit von Kompressionseffekten immer noch die Referenz: Der c't-Leser-HÃ¶rtest: MP3 gegen CD | c't . Ist zwar aus dem Jahr 2000, passt aber immer noch.

Zum eigentlich Thema: klar ist DRM ein legitimes Werkzeug, damit ein Anbieter seine ehrlichen Kunden schützen kann. Wer ja noch schöner, wenn denen irgendwelche Raubkopierer die teuer gekaufte Musik wegkopieren. Dann hätten die ehrlichen Kunden ja keine Musik mehr. Muss man wissen...


----------

